# Wick Bar



## tnwalkingred

I'm getting ready to purcahse a wick bar and wanted to know which ones you were using and would recommend? Thanks.

--Kyle


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Kyle, I use one but the name escapes me. It's the one you see used that has bicycle type tires on it. Haven't had any problems with it. Maybe called Weedwiper or something like that. Mike


----------



## Vol

tnwalkingred said:


> I'm getting ready to purcahse a wick bar and wanted to know which ones you were using and would recommend? Thanks.
> 
> --Kyle


Kyle, I use one that my dad made 35 years ago out of pvc and poly wicks. It works well, especially for Johnson grass. I would recommend the sponge type wipers and here is a link to a outfit that makes a really nice one. This may be the one NDVA Mike is referencing. Sponge wipers work much better than wick type wipers.....they hold the herbicide better and dont run low in heavy use.

Regards, Mike

Weed Wipers


----------



## robert23239

Hello,

I believe Hayman maybe talking about "Grassworks" the Weed wiper. 
Work great for the pig weed. They have a good product and comes in a lot different sizes. I think the website is GrassWorks Weed Wiper | Just another WordPress site.

By the way are you using for the Johnson grass .....

Robert


----------



## Mike120

I made one using two string wings: Weed Thief and String Wing Applicator on a bar I attach to my FEL. It worked great, but I haven't needed it for some time now. I use roundup in it, but if I have to spray for johnson grass, I use Maverick.


----------



## DKFarms

I use the Spiedel wick bars. They have a thick cotton sailcloth covering over the PVC pipe. You have to wet them with a hose to expedite starting of the wicking action. They use a valve on the filler tube to allow only so much air into the bar to control flow. Basically you're creating a small vacuum inside the pipe. Takes some time to master the adjustment, especially when the two bars don't wick at exactly the same rate. I bought 2 for 20 foot of coverage, but I only bought the 10 foot cart. The 20 ft. cart was too cumbersome and expensive. I custom made 2 support bars that clip together and hang under the 10 ft. cart. I can disconnect them, throw them on top of the cart frame, and pull it with the 4 wheeler between fields. Works great for rye, johnsongrass, and vasey using a 33% glyphosate concentration. Just be careful where the cart sits and drips. It will definitely kill the grass and glyphosate is very corrosive at that concentration. Wear rubber gloves and eye protection and rinse rinse rinse all equipment when done.


----------



## hay wilson in TX

I use a Washingmachine hose to connect the hydrant on the bar to a water hose and force water into and through the canvus. 
First to prime the canvus, then later to rince ALL the RU from the system.

With johnsongrass it warks best if you hit the grass going both directions.

Just as good as Grits and Gravey.


----------



## JD3430

Guys do you use them on a front end loader?


----------



## Vol

JD3430 said:


> Guys do you use them on a front end loader?


They work well on FEL.

Regards, Mike


----------



## tnwalkingred

Thanks for all the good info guys. I have been away from the coputer for a few days as I was out of town on a hunting trip and am trying to get a new barn built. I have decided on a 40 x 60 x 16 barn and they plan to start on Monday. I hope this is a good size as it is about as big as my pocket book will allow me to to build. I will be sure and post pics soon.

--Kyle


----------



## tnwalkingred

And YES I plan on using the wick bar for Johnson grass as that is really the only thing I have much trouble with.

--Kyle


----------



## DKFarms

Reading this thread made me realize that I had better get my rear end in gear and get to wickin'. Got after 14 acres of rye and foxtail today that finally jumped up high enough over the bermuda. The biggest advantage of the wick bar for me is that it lets me get on the field sooner. It's still too wet for a tractor but the 4-wheeler barely leaves a mark.


----------



## downtownjr

We have the Smucker's Mfg Weed Wipers at www.balesupply.com


----------



## tnwalkingred

After looking at all the options I think I would like to just make my own. I don't want to have to have a sprayer hooked up. Any thoughts on the best way to make my own? Thanks.

--Kyle


----------



## FCF

tnwalkingred said:


> After looking at all the options I think I would like to just make my own. I don't want to have to have a sprayer hooked up. Any thoughts on the best way to make my own? Thanks.
> 
> --Kyle


I made my own with the "Weedthief Stringwing" wickbars as mentioned earlier in this thread. Only used 2 of them for a 10 foot bar. The local farmer/dealer made a 20 foot one and said it was to wide for our rolling ground. Mine is mounted on the FEL. I used 2 inch angle iron with worm drive hose clamps to hold the PVC pipe to the angle iron. Then used used square tubing weled to the angle iron to match with holes in the loader bucket. Picked up the steel at a local steel dealer who sells new and used steel. Angle iron was new, tubing used. I liked the Smucker wick bar but for the little use I would have for it couldn't justify the price. Total cash out for mine was around $300.
HTTH.


----------



## Mike120

FCF's bar sounds very simular to the one I made, right down to the worm-drive hose clamps. Except my bar is square tubing and the connection to the FEL bucket is angle iron. I just clamp it on. If I used it more, I'd probably make a more elaborate connection. It works fine like it is. Whatever you make/get Kyle, be sure you really flush it out after you use it. I was warned that the RU would gum up the wicks and it wouldn't work well if you didn't. I've had mine 5-6 years and it's still OK.


----------



## tnwalkingred

Thanks for the tips guys. Luckily I wont HAVE to have it till after the first cutting as this is when the Johnson grass starts coming up.

--Kyle


----------



## Stan r

Mike120 said:


> I made one using two string wings: Weed Thief and String Wing Applicator on a bar I attach to my FEL. It worked great, but I haven't needed it for some time now. I use roundup in it, but if I have to spray for johnson grass, I use Maverick.


I order the kit for the 10 foot bar today... It was very reasonable priced....


----------



## southwind

This might be a stupid question, but if you have a front mounted wiper would the tires spread the weed killer every place the tires rolled over?


----------



## RockyHill

We use the Sidel Weedwiper.

Not fun to clean up but was better when we followed instructions to use NON ULTRA glyphosate. Local store had to get it for us as everything on the shelf was ultra but the ultra ingredients that help the spray stay on the plant also make it gum up the canvas cover. That may not be a problem with the wick types.

All must be on the same schedule, wiping johnsongrass is on Jeff' to-do list this week.

Shelia


----------

